
Anyone using one 4K TV/monitor for both television and software development? - fasdf
My wife and I (both software developers) live in a small apartment and we&#x27;d like to upgrade our ten-year-old TV. I&#x27;ve been thinking that I might like to get a large 4K monitor for software development on a MacBook Pro and Dell 15. (currently use a 27 inch iMac). I&#x27;m wondering if I can kill two birds with one stone by buying something like a 55 inch 4K TV and use it for both software development and watching movies.<p>The questions I have are:<p>* Which device? Must take both a DisplayPort signal for the 4K 60Hz but also have enough HDMI ports for the Apple TV etc. (or I could use an HDMI switcher)<p>* How to arrange seating? We&#x27;d like a couch for watching TV but a chair and tabletop for software development.<p>* Any hardware issues with the laptops I should be aware of?
======
eip
I have been using 55" 4K as a monitor and for netflix/movies/games. Works
great. Good luck finding one that has a display port input though. For
software dev a display port to hdmi adapter at 30hz works fine.

I am thinking about getting an actual 4K monitor with display port inputs
though. Mostly because I want fast turn on times, intelligent on/off
detection, and better color.

My TVs are several years old.

To code on a 4k screen you will have to be within 4ft of it. Even at 55".

------
CyberFonic
Depends on your eyesight. I find reading text on the TV difficult. So I tend
to edit code, read articles on the MBP and browse web sites using the TV. When
working from table and chair, I tend not to use the TV. Working from the couch
is good, but the cable tends to get in the way to the other occupants. I have
tried ChromeCast, but it is too laggy for my taste - so I tend to only use it
for YouTube, etc.

I use a 4 port HDMI switcher. The signal quality is OK, but the dinky remote
control is a bit of a pain.

~~~
fasfdkjlk
There would not be a cable -- I would be using a wireless keyboard and mouse.

------
darryl42
You probably want to go bigger if you want to code from the couch. I have a
computer hooked up to a 56in 1080p TV in my living room for games. If I am
browsing the web I normally zoom in quite a bit in order to read things
easily. My couch is fairly close to the TV ~5ft away.

